# Front light with a bar bag?



## Crankarm (3 Mar 2010)

For those who regularly use a bar bag, how have you got your front light rigged up, as having a bar bag makes mounting a front light quite difficult. I have Topeak and Vaude Aqua bar bags, but with both positioning of a front light is tricky. With the Vaude BB I can get away with having an extended space bar extending down from the handle bars 45 degs on the right side and mounting the light there as it just clears the bag. But with the Topeak I can't do this as it is slightly too deep so have slipped the space bar around so it is almost vertically upwards facing slightly forward so it clears the BB so it can be opened. There is just enough height for the light to clear the bag and illuminate the road.

I have been thinking of knocking up a mount for either the forks, the low loader racks or on a U bar that could link them. The latter would be the preferred option but would involve a bit of welding to attach a piece of old handle bar to mount lights at the top of the hoop above the wheel and tyre which would also need to be constructed as currently mine are not linked.

I think Tubus are missing a trick by not making a mount available for front lights on the top of the hoop on their front low loaders as everyone who tours seriously buys the Tubus front racks and fits a bar bag so will have difficulty finding a suitable spot to place their front light(s).

I can't see that attaching a front light to the front of a bar bag would work as the mounting would be so flexible as to be useless.

Any pics of how you have solved this would be appreciated. The only other option is not to ride at night which could be a little restrictive.


----------



## Proud2Push (3 Mar 2010)

My solution has been to use my headtorch round the bar bag - it's worked fine on the few occasions I've needed it.


----------



## upsidedown (3 Mar 2010)

The Super C bag has a removable light bracket underneath it, great idea.


----------



## Amanda P (3 Mar 2010)

Is there enough space between the fork crown and the bottom of the bar bag to get a light in there?

I made up a fork crown bracket from a bit of suitably bent steel strip, with a length of 25mm tube on the end. Lights designed to fit on handlebars would clamp onto the tube. Worked on Mrs Uncle Phil's bike (she's got a fork-crown mounted Fisha light now).

I can post a photo of the bracket if it helps. In fact, you can have it if you want it, since it's now redundant...


----------



## numbnuts (3 Mar 2010)

I use this
and this


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (3 Mar 2010)

On tour as a temporary light I use one on the bar end









It's a Cateye EL410, although note that the lastest version has a different bracket, the EL450 would be a better bet to fit in that location now




Paul_Smith
www.corridori.co.uk


----------



## Crankarm (3 Mar 2010)

Thanks everyone for your replies. Very useful.

Paul the light mounted on the drop looks neat. Unfortunately I have flat bars with bar ends.

Uncle Phil your bracket attachment is one of the permanent solutions I have been considering. I have some 3/4 inch wide 1.5mm thick stainless steel strip which I had considered bending and fashioning to fit the bolt at the crown of the forks that also secures the mudguard mount above the wheel. However not sure how to attach a piece of old handle bar tube 25.4mm to stainless steel, welding is out as they're two very different types of metal. Had thought of a U-bolt but these are like hens teeth to get hold of. A company I found on t'internet is no longer trading. But at the mo the verticalish space bar will do. Maybe I'll modify it by putting a single bolt through and a wing nut instead of the two side screws it currently has so it can easily be attached and removed thus it only need be attached when it gets dark.

http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/product-...ssory-Extension-Bracket--120-mm-Long-4101.htm


----------



## PpPete (3 Mar 2010)

The bar bag was the reason I started thinking about mounting the light on the rack bosses on the fork.
See this thread.

I've now got one each side..... but yet to try it out in anger.


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (3 Mar 2010)

The J82s rear lamp bracket, distributed by Amba marketing will fit on a pannier rack.




Paul_Smith
www.corridori.co.uk


----------



## Amanda P (3 Mar 2010)

Crankarm said:


> Uncle Phil your bracket attachment is one of the permanent solutions I have been considering. I have some 3/4 inch wide 1.5mm thick stainless steel strip which I had considered bending and fashioning to fit the bolt at the crown of the forks that also secures the mudguard mount above the wheel. However not sure how to attach a piece of old handle bar tube 25.4mm to stainless steel, welding is out as they're two very different types of metal.



Mine is all steel, so welding or brazing the two parts together is no problem. Use thin-walled steel tube for the "handlebar" bit and the weight is OK - it doesn't need to be strong. The strip bit does need to be stiff, though, or a light of any weight bounces around.

This is a common enough problem that I'd considered getting a batch of alloy copies of my steel one made up locally, then flogging them on Ebay come the autumn.


----------



## Crankarm (3 Mar 2010)

There seems a definite gap in the market here for a specific bracket/clamp to mount lights elsewhere for cyclists who are unable to use their usual handle bars due to fitting a bar bag. I feel that most cyclists who use a bar bag will also have front low loader racks from Tubus so having a piece of tube of handle bar diameter on top of the wheel loop or either side would be a pretty good mod IMHO. Only prob though would be reaching the light to switch it on/off, dip it or redirect the beam.

Maybe a bracket to attach to the upper part of the fork? Again with a tube of handle bar diameter to mount a light as all lights seem only to come with a handle bar clamp these days.

Or a slightly longer space bar 150mm?


----------



## Amanda P (3 Mar 2010)

Crankarm said:


> There seems a definite gap in the market here for a specific bracket/clamp to mount lights elsewhere for cyclists who are unable to use their usual handle bars due to fitting a bar bag.



Then I will put my little business adventure into action. I know a tame metal workshop begging for work at the moment.



> I feel that most cyclists who use a bar bag will also have front low loader racks from Tubus



Not necessarily. I use a bar bag and have Bor Yueh or Blackburn low loaders on my bikes. Neither have that hoop over the front wheel.

Either way, a fork crown mount solves the problem, and makes it easier to reach the light's switch.


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Mar 2010)

I use two modifications.

1. A SpaceGrip, fit the metal u bracket to the crowna and then fit the end in the normal way.




[/img]

2. I usde dinotte lighting and the Abus "UGH" is meant for locks,but will happily supoort the Dinnotte or a Fenix torch on a rack - and is ideal when tightened properly for the "bow" of a low rider


----------



## mr_hippo (3 Mar 2010)

Minoura Space Grip SG1 - 120mm


----------



## frank9755 (3 Mar 2010)

I have a Cateye bracket on the head-tube. The light mounts sideways. I had to snip one piece of plastic to allow me to aim the light in the right direction. I also angle my Klick-fix bracket up slightly to make sure the bar bag is well clear of the light. 

In practice it works very well - there is plenty of room for the light to shine underneath the bag. It obviously wouldn't work on a bike with an extremely short head tube. 

Frank


----------



## Crankarm (3 Mar 2010)

Cunobelin said:


> I use two modifications.
> 
> 1. A SpaceGrip, fit the metal u bracket to the crowna and then fit the end in the normal way.
> 
> ...



Cunobelin it was staring me in the face the whole time - Space Grip where you've mounted it, but one big difference is, you have your brakes behind the forks. I have V-brakes in front in the usual place so hopefully the space grip will still fit. I have several Abus D-lock mounting kits which I have never used.

[Just checked - can't do it as the brake cable of the V-brakes is in the way - bugger! Shall have to fashion a little bracket]

Currently I have my light and space grip in a similar position to Mr Hippo's one. Although tonight I took my light off and held it in my right hand whilst holding the bar end as I cycled ready to shine it straight back at any cars that refused to dip their headlights. They do that a lot out here in the Fens - b4stards. I had one chav scum in Fiat Punto I think when I first set off tonight, drive straight at me on the wrong side of the road swerving away at the last minute. It was in the chav scummy area I have to pass through for about 1.5 miles. 

Thanks again everyone for your continued posts.


----------



## Crankarm (4 Mar 2010)

Have knocked up a bracket similar to Uncle Phil's arrangement. Just need to Hamerite it then will post a pic. I'm rather chuffed with it if I don't say so myself .


----------



## Bodhbh (5 Mar 2010)

As suggested I have mine mounted on the top of the wheeloop of the lowrider, not much to say it seems to do the job. Although like you say it's a pain to dip or turn on the lights on the move.

The lights are AyUps (I know, not really touring lights) so quite small, easy to bodgemount and with a seperate battery pack, maybe with heavier lights vibration might be a problem up there, I dunno.

I think SJS do a mount for the crown of the fork as well as the T-bar for the steerer tube, then there's the Minoaura bar extenders (no problem with mine although they did look like they were begging to get sheared off and made upending the bike a bit more tricky).


----------



## GrahamG (9 Mar 2010)

I'm fortunate enough to be able to fit a standard B&M crown mounting under my bar bag - I have long head tubes on my tourer and audax bikes though.


----------



## rualexander (9 Mar 2010)

Minoura make a fork leg mounting bracket but it seems to be unavailable in the UK for some reason. http://www.minourausa.com/english/accessory-e/lh50-e.html
I think I've seen something similar from another manufacturer and also think I've seen someone post about a homemade version somewhere. Piece of pvc pipe and a hose clip maybe?


----------



## happybuddha (15 Apr 2010)

Proud2Push said:


> My solution has been to use my headtorch round the bar bag - it's worked fine on the few occasions I've needed it.



And I thought I had an original idea when I thought up this solution last year for my Ortlieb bar bag  Its worked fine for me so far.


----------

